# DIWB



## manbuckwal (Jun 11, 2014)

This gorgeous blank came from @barry richardson . TI Gold Baron rollerball finished w Med CA . Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 11, 2014)

WOW!!! Beautiful pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 11, 2014)

That is a great looking pen Tom! I love that DIWB blank. Well done...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2014)

NICE pen Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2014)

Thats a keeper!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone and thanks for the great blank Barry !


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow Tom. That one is way up on the ladder. Fabulouso.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jun 11, 2014)

Gorgeous wood, and you did it proud!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome job tom. Man I can't turn right now and you making me mad. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow that is a awesome piece of wood on that thing! ! Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 11, 2014)

That's a real beaut!
Great Form, Fit and Finish with a nice choice of plating and components to show of the timber.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Jun 12, 2014)

That is really nice! I love the look of the DIW with it's contrasting colors!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 12, 2014)

Kudos to your skill on that blank Tom, I remember that those blanks had some pinholes in the eyes and a few other defects, looks like you took care of them masterfully


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 12, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Kudos to your skill on that blank Tom, I remember that those blanks had some pinholes in the eyes and a few other defects, looks like you took care of them masterfully



Thanks, Your memory serves you well lol. I spent about 10 min applying med CA to the cap piece before I started turning it in hopes of keeping it together . Too pretty of a piece to lose . This is tied with my HRB Majestic as my favorite pens turned thus far .


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 12, 2014)

That is an outstanding looking pen Tom.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 12, 2014)

That is a beauty Tom. Great job on the finish. The heartwood almost looks like HRB. No wonder they are tied for your two favs!


----------



## Mastershink (Jun 14, 2014)

Perfect through my eyes. Do you buff the CA with a buffing wheel or do you use a different method


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 14, 2014)

Mastershink said:


> Perfect through my eyes. Do you buff the CA with a buffing wheel or do you use a different method



Thanks, I buff using the high speed on my lathe using EEE Ultra shine.


----------



## Mastershink (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay thanks


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2014)

Tom, I don't know whether to thank you or curse you. This pen makes me want to get into pen turning. That's one of the prettiest pens I've ever seen. Maybe the prettiest. Awesome man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

